# Tingly tongue?



## Lauruffian (Jul 31, 2013)

They found a solid 0.8 nodule on my left thyroid on Tuesday (I see the endo 8/27). I've been having a tingling on the left side of my tongue for a few months--is this possibly connected?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

A lingual nerve issue could cause that. Do you grind your teeth?


----------

